# Sage Chickens



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I saw in north dakota outdoors mag that the male Sage grouse numbers were up on the dancing leks this year. Does anyone know when the season will be? If they have one, do you have to apply like the prairie chicken hunting? I know they usually have it during work week days, it used to be the monday and tuesday after the sharptail opener. The opportunity to get a Sharptail, Ruffie, Pinnated, and Sage Grouse all in one year seems like something to go after this year (Grouse Grand Slam). Who knows how long prairie and sage chickens will be allowed to be hunted here in ND?


----------

